# 2xgrump is now a moderator



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please welcome Networking's newest moderator.

Let's have a big hand for 2xgrump. :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go, keep up the good work

BG


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done 2xgrump


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratualtions on the promotion. Great work. :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done 2xgrump, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ray:Thank You...Thank You.... wonderful TSF Members & Staff :embarased

Now, I'll have more work to do. Thanks to JW.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the next level of consciousness :laugh:

Congratulations of your promotion .. you're doing a great job ..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion. Work to do, you bet, John..will make sure of that one!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice job!!*..:wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion - well done!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats 2x!! I think you are correct about the workload!! :grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations! I believe you are the second ever Networking mod?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Congratulations! I believe you are the second ever Networking mod?


Heh, now that I think of it, at this rate, you're bound to become the Assistant Manager!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations once more 
You are doing a great job Rayda!
I knew this would come


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Heh, now that I think of it, at this rate, you're bound to become the Assistant Manager!


Well...don't know about that yet, just glad that I became a Mod, but I know why....more work for me, already verified this from Mr. JW :laugh:

Thanks 5NIPER...that's sweet of you.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> ray:Thank You...Thank You.... wonderful TSF Members & Staff :embarased
> 
> Now, I'll have more work to do. Thanks to JW.


well done :4-ufo::4-treadmi:luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the well deserved promotion! Enjoy being *red*. =)


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Gratulations =D!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Many thanks again to all!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats again Rayda, well deserved!:smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

